# Bí quyết chọn kem chống nắng cho mẹ bầu an toàn và tốt nhất cho da



## mai lan (11/6/18)

*Với làn da nhạy cảm, mẹ bầu thường phải chăm sóc kỹ lượng mỗi ngày, do đó khi bước chân ra ngoài trời nắng các mẹ cũng cần có một biện pháp bảo vệ an toàn và tốt nhất cho làn da của mình bằng kem chống nắng có các thành phần tự nhiên.*

Thường thì các bác sĩ thường xuyên sẽ nhắc nhở mẹ bầu không nên sử dụng bất kỳ các loại mỹ phẩm nào trên da, vì điều này có thể ảnh hưởng không nhỏ đến thể trạng cho bé sau này, điều này bởi vì khi mang thai mẹ bầu có một làn da nhạy cảm cực kỳ và rất dễ bị kích ứng bởi các thành phần hoá học có trong các loại mỹ phẩm.

Nếu để xét về kem chống nắng, thì dòng sản phẩm này cũng được coi là một loại mỹ phẩm, tuy nhiên nếu để nói đến tác dụng có ích của kem chống nắng đối với việc bảo vệ làn da của mẹ bầu khi tiếp xúc với trời nắng của mùa hè thì ta cugx phải bàn đến. Ngoài việc, giúp mẹ bầu tránh khỏi những tia UV có tác động xấu đến làn da, một số loại kem chống nắng còn có tác dụng như bổ sung nước, bổ sung các chất Vitamin có lợi cho cơ thể. Tuy nhiên, khi lựa chọn kem chống nắng cho mình, mẹ bầu cũng phải đặc biệt chú ý đến cách lựa chọn của mình, nếu như mẹ bầu vẫn chưa biết cách chọn kem chống nắng an toàn thì ngay sau đây chúng tôi xin được bật mí cho bạn một bí quyết chọn kem chống nắng cho mẹ bầu an toàn và tốt nhất cho da như sau.

*1 .  Chọn kem chống nắng cho mẹ bầu không chứa cồn*

*

*
_Kem chống nắng chứa cồn sẽ dễ làm cho làn da của mẹ bầu dễ bị kích ứng_
​Nếu mẹ bầu chọn kem chống nắng có thành phần chứa cồn thì việc làn da của các mẹ trong khi sử dụng loại kem chống nắng này sẽ bị kích ứng, nổi mẩn đổ, hoặc có thể ảnh hưởng đến sức khoẻ của mẹ và bé là điều không thể tránh khỏi, ngoài việc kem chống nắng tuyệt đối không được chứa cồn thì tốt nhất các mẹ cũng không nên chọn kem chống nắng có chứa bất kỳ thành phần hoá học nào trong sản phẩm nhé.

*2. Chọn kem chống nắng cho mẹ bầu dạng thoa*
Krm chống nắng dạng xịt thường rất dễ trôi khi chúng ta da mồ hôi vào mùa hè, chính vì thế các mẹ bầu hãy chọn các loại kem chống nắng dạng thoa, vì nó có chứa chất titanium an toàn cho thai phụ hơn khi dùng cũng như không gây bất kỳ ảnh hưởng gì đến sức khỏe của mẹ và bé trong thời kỳ mang thai.
Trong khi đó, thành phần titan dioxit có trong các loại kem chống nắng dạng xịt tiềm ẩn khả năng gây ung thư nếu mẹ bầu hít phải khí này thường xuyên, đây là một điểm lưa ý cho các mẹ khi lựa chọn dòng kem chống nắng giá rẻ cho mình.

_

_
_Chọn kem chống nắng dạng thoa sẽ đảm bảo an toàn và tốt nhất cho sức khoẻ của mẹ và bé trong thời kỳ mang thai của mình_
​*3. Chọn kem chống nắng cho mẹ bầu với chỉ số SPF phù hợp*
Kem chống nắng có chỉ số SPF từ 30 đến 60 là thông dụng nhất mà mẹ mang thai nên chọn. Ở chỉ số SPF này, làn da của mẹ không những được bảo vệ an toàn mà còn không bị bí lỗ chân lông. Tuy nhiên, mẹ bầu cũng cần chú ý nhiều đến mức độ nhạy cảm của làn da trước khi chọn kem chống nắng với chỉ số SPF nhé.

Nếu đi biển, thời gian tiếp xúc với nắng với nước nhiều thì mẹ bầu nên bôi kem chống nắng 2 giờ/ lần để hiệu quả chống nắng được tối đa.
Ngoài ra mẹ bầu cũng nên lựa chọn một số môn thể thao, nhằm thư giản và có một tinh thần tốt nhất trước khi sinh bé như đi bộ, bơi lội và tập Yoga hằng ngày…

*4. Chọn kem chống nắng cho mẹ bầu nên chọn kem chống nắng có thành phần tự nhiên*
Một trong những ưu điểm mình thấy rất tốt về loại kem chống nắng vật lý như là loại kem chống nắng Narguerite SPF 50 PA++, nó được làm từ các thành phần thiên nhiên, thân thiện với mọi loại da, tuy nó hơi bí nhưng nó đảm bảo an toàn cho da là điều chắc chắn, ngoài da một số dòng kem chống nắng vật lý hiện nay được các bác sĩ khuyên dùng đối với người có làn da nhạy cảm, vì chất kem chống nắng vật lý có khả năng ngăn chặn các tia tử ngoại UV từ ánh nắng mặt trời rất tốt cho da, ngoài ra nó còn bổ sung các thành phần tự nhiên như, chất đạm, vitamin, nước và chất khoáng rất tốt cho da khi sử dụng, chính vì thế chẳng có lý do gì mà mẹ bầu không nên tin chọn kem chống nắng vật lý về sử dụng ngay hôm nay nhé.

*5. Hướng dẫn cách sử dụng kem chống nắng cho mẹ bầu an toàn khi sử dụng*
Mẹ bầu nên nhớ, thoa kem chống nắng lên khắp toàn bộ da trên cơ thể trong khoảng từ 15 đến 20 phút trước khi ta tiếp xúc trực tiếp với nắng, vì thời gian này là để kem chống nắng thẩm thấu vào làn da và đem lại hiệu quả khi sử dụng nhé.
Một số lưu ý nhỏ khi mẹ bầu sử dụng kem chống nắng hằng ngày:

Không bôi kem chống nắng sát vùng mũi, vì vùng da này là cơ quan hô hấp của cơ thể, nếu hít phải quá nhiều hương liệu trong các thành phần kem chống nắng nó sẽ không tốt cho sức khoẻ con người.
Mẹ bầu cũng thường xuyên thoa lại kem chống nắng 2 giờ 1 lần, vì điều này sẽ giúp kem chống nắng đạt hiệu quả cao hơn trong quá trình mình sử dụng
Sau khi thoa kem chống nắng để hoạt động ngoài trời, khi đến ban đêm các mẹ cũng nên tẩy hết các loại kem chống nắng còn tàn dư trên cơ thể, để bảo vệ da của mình hiệu quả nhé.
Ngoài ra, khi đi biển mẹ bầu nên chuẩn bị nón rộng vành để che phủ các phần da trên mặt và gáy nhé. Khi tắm biển cũng tránh khoảng thời gian nắng to, từ 10 đến 14 giờ trưa, vì quãng thời gian này ánh nắng có nhiệt độ rất lớn và và điều này có thể dẫn đến việc kem chống nắng sẽ chẳng có tác dụng gì nếu gặp phải đối thủ mạnh hơn so với bản thân của nó.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

